# Need OEM wheel size/offset info for '90 Sentra



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I need to know what width the optional 14" wheels were on a '90 Sentra. I also need to know the offset. 

I'm going to run some SCCA Solo II races next year and I can upgrade to an OEM size as long as the offset is within .25" of the original offset. So I am going to upgrade my 13" pizza slicers to 14's if possible. 

I'm guessing the optional wheels were 14x6, but I have no idea on offset.


----------

